# Welche DIN EN für DDC Klimaanlage



## jabba (26 Oktober 2009)

Kennt einer eine DIN/VDE/EN die die Dokumentation einer DDC Anlage die für ein Schwimmbad (Heizung/Sanitär/Klima) gelten könnte.

Ich Suche eine Quelle welche Dokumentation nach errichten einer solchen Anlage vorhanden sein muss.

Hintergrund, ich soll ich in die Problematik einer Schwimmbadheizung mit Wärmepumpene einarbeiten. Der Errichter dr Anlage verweigert aber jedwede Dokumentation über Regler, Regelschemas usw.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2009)

Hi,
bei den VDI Richtlinien gibt es zumindest etwas das man als Anhaltspunkt nehmen könnte. VDI 2089 sollte das in der Richtung sein.
Aber Vorsicht, teure und dünne Blättchen in denen oftmals nur Binsenweisheiten aufgeschrieben sind.


----------



## PeterEF (26 Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal nach VDI 3814 (Teil 4 oder 5?) schauen, das ist das definiert mit den Datenpunktlisten/Informationslisten und Regelschemas für die Gebäudeautomation.


----------



## Beren (28 Oktober 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------

